# What to suggest to people considering vaping



## ConradS (17/9/15)

Howzit veterans?

I know which devices I like an would normally suggest, but what to suggest to someone that thinks anything other than a Twisp pen style device is way to hipster?

What are the current cream of the crop of those smaller evod'ish style devices?

Ta


----------



## Nick (17/9/15)

Sub tank mini... or eleaf 40w...That's what I upgraded to...


----------



## Mike (17/9/15)

I stick by the Ego One (mini variants too). Solid devices, and potentially rebuildable for when people get sick of paying for coils. Will then open them up to a wide array of options or save them money while keeping away from the "box" form factor.


----------



## ConradS (17/9/15)

I was wondering along the lines of the itaste clk or spinners, or have those stopped developing? With a nauti or k1 on. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ConradS (17/9/15)

Ego one will probably work, but set voltages on those right?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GerharddP (17/9/15)

ConradS said:


> Howzit veterans?
> 
> I know which devices I like an would normally suggest, but what to suggest to someone that thinks anything other than a Twisp pen style device is way to hipster?
> 
> ...


Well i can give you my chest xrays from n day or two ago and a set from when i was actively smoking and then let them decide whether or not image is that important...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## GerharddP (17/9/15)

When I first started on this forum i thought the reo crowd was image based. Now after my first reo and the second arriving tomorrow im part of the i found my sweetspot, sell all my other stuff crowd.

Reactions: Like 4 | Can relate 1


----------



## Ashley A (17/9/15)

GerharddP said:


> When I first started on this forum i thought the reo crowd was image based. Now after my first reo and the second arriving tomorrow im part of the i found my sweetspot, sell all my other stuff crowd.


I'm with you on that. Sold all my other mods except my Sigelei 100w+ after getting my REO's and havent bought new gear in months. This is the longest I've gone without wanting to upgrade or change, pretty much because I can't find anything better. My poor Sig has the same set of batteries for months and a 4ml tank last about 3 weeks since its only backup to my REO's now. This while my 2 REO's work through 6ml or more juice and 2 batteries each day per REO.

Reactions: Like 2 | Can relate 2


----------



## BumbleBee (17/9/15)

The Joyetech Ego One is becoming harder to find since a certain corporation threatened local vendors. It's a great little device but my go-to tank is still the Nautilus Mini, pairing with an iStick. A variable voltage tube type battery like a Spinner or CLK suits the Nautilus Mini quite well but I find the shape more awkward to carry than the box form factor of the iSticks.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BumbleBee (17/9/15)

Reo's are great and have so many advantages but, how many first time vapers are going to fork out R3k to "try Vaping"? Most of the people I've converted had to be persuaded to spend R1000 on a MAn/iStick combo instead of trying out a R150 ce4

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ReeZ (17/9/15)

What about the ijust2?


----------



## ConradS (18/9/15)

ReeZ said:


> What about the ijust2?


These also look good, but was trying to avoid anything subohm'ish. But thanks guys got a few options - I actually quite like the iTaste vv4 as an option for use with recessed tanks possibly.


----------



## Waltervh (18/9/15)

I normally suggest the subox as the best starter and if its to expensive to get the Evod mega. The evod mega is simple and cheap but it works a lot better than the ce4 and ce5. With a 1800 mah battery it will last all day.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BumbleBee (18/9/15)

ReeZ said:


> What about the ijust2?


For someone coming off hubly yes, maybe. For someone coming off stinkies I wouldn't recommend it. Sub ohm lung hitting tanks need some getting used to.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Silver (18/9/15)

Some people just cannot do lung hits straight away - some can


----------



## ReeZ (18/9/15)

BumbleBee said:


> For someone coming off hubly yes, maybe. For someone coming off stinkies I wouldn't recommend it. Sub ohm lung hitting tanks need some getting used to.



I think it was @Coco who mentioned recently that the Aspire coils which are avaliable up to 1.8 ohm will work in the ijust


----------



## Coco (18/9/15)

ReeZ said:


> I think it was @Coco who mentioned recently that the Aspire coils which are avaliable up to 1.8 ohm will work in the ijust



Yeap. Aspire coils work in there as well. With just the subohm coils (0.3 even), may not be for most. I hand a kit out with Aspire coils & the subohm ones for newbies. (While I dabble in MTL quite a bit, the Aspire coils are rather too tight for me... a bit looser and I won't mind them.)

Reactions: Like 1


----------

